# The Howling: Origins of the Cacodominus



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

*i always been interested in the Howling....its always been there in the fluff (and it is in the 6th edition rulebook)...

if your not famaliar with "The Howling" in M34 the black templars executed an alien cyborg knowned as the "Cacodominus" it had immense psychic powers. The Cacodomius' powers were such that it was able to exert complete control over an area of 1,300 planetary systemsbut the resulting backlash distorted the signal of the Astronomican and burnt out billions of Astropaths across the *Imperium.http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Cacodominus#.UCf7Q51lQsk


- what are the origins of the Cacodominus, what race was it..who created it? where did it come from

- how powerful was it truly?.....

- what did it look lie


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

I've always pictured the cacodominus as some sort of demon from Doom..For all we know this cacodominus could've been some sort of AI with a soul that managed to overthrow its creators and get hold of 1300 planetary systems, probably to buy time and recover or something..


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

redmapa said:


> I've always pictured the cacodominus as some sort of demon from Doom..For all we know this cacodominus could've been some sort of AI with a soul that managed to overthrow its creators and get hold of 1300 planetary systems, probably to buy time and recover or something..


the cacodominus is said to be an alien cyborg...

judging from its feats.... it was an extremely powerful psyker

it be interesting to find out... the origins of the cacodominus..... is it just 1 individual thing, or is there a race of cacodominus out there....?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That one mention in the rulebook was the only piece of fluff ever given out regarding it. 

So that's all we know.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> That one mention in the rulebook was the only piece of fluff ever given out regarding it.
> 
> So that's all we know.


it was first mentioned in 5th edition and then in 6th edition


maybe a black library book about "the howling" some time down the line.....


it be interesting to find out what the cacodominus was... it is probably not from any of the main races (human,eldar,tau,necron etc.).


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It's just a random piece of fluff inserted into the timeline to bulk it out. Like anyone of the random battles you see in a race's codex. Before 5th there was no such thing.

Don't look too deeply into it, you were never intended to. 

Also why all the ellipses?


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Rems said:


> It's just a random piece of fluff inserted into the timeline to bulk it out. Like anyone of the random battles you see in a race's codex. Before 5th there was no such thing.
> 
> Don't look too deeply into it, you were never intended to.
> 
> Also why all the ellipses?


this isn't just a random peice of fluff though, its not a simple battle... the cacondominus,whatever it is,....was an extremely powerful psyker


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Emperorguard500 said:


> this isn't just a random peice of fluff though, its not a simple battle... the cacondominus,whatever it is,....was an extremely powerful psyker


cant have been that powerful as hes dead, its fluff pay it no attention, they are mearly words to fill in the spaces between rules and pictures of minis.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Emperorguard500 said:


> this isn't just a random peice of fluff though, its not a simple battle... the cacondominus,whatever it is,....was an extremely powerful psyker


Except that it is. 

It's a one off piece of filler. Before 5th there was no such thing as a Cacondominus. It's not a central plot point like say the Horus Heresy or Age of Apostasy, it's just something one of the guys working on the book came up with for filler text. 

I doubt it will ever be explored in further detail. Perhaps down the line a writer for Black Library might find it interesting and expand upon it. That wasn't the point of it's insertion however. 

As i said, you're reading too much into this. 

Even if you weren't those few lines are literally all we know about it, so there's really not much discussion value.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Rems said:


> Except that it is.
> 
> It's a one off piece of filler. Before 5th there was no such thing as a Cacondominus. It's not a central plot point like say the Horus Heresy or Age of Apostasy, it's just something one of the guys working on the book came up with for filler text.
> 
> ...


well "filler" or not it was in both 5th edition and 6th edition so it is canon fluff...and i would like to know more about this cacondominus creature


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You know everything there is to know about it.

Want to get more background about it? Do it yourself.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

We'd love to help you. Only - there is no other fluff. I don't know how much clearer anyone can make this. We can't hypothesise or infer or create arguments about it, because that is literally all there is. It's filler, deal with it.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

true, i just hope black library sometime down the line one of the authors elaborates more on the cacadominus and the howling


----------

